# fonputr the mods-input of data



## chainsaw (Mar 23, 2010)

I did not know where to go with this-but-what is this when you are typing and the cursor jumps back two sentences (or a paragraph?) ? I have to consantly monitor my typing, wife says she has this on Hotmail too...??? Very irritating!
Sorry about the title more interferance


----------



## que-ball (Mar 23, 2010)

My guess is you have a virus, but I'm no expert.  Hopefully someone will be along shortly who can help you more.


----------



## bcfishman (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you using a laptop?

If so, you are most likely inadvertently hitting the touchpad and selecting where the cursor is at. Almost like a click.

This happenes quite often with my computer.

I usually turn the touchpad off when doing a lot of typing and use a Notebook Wireless Mouse...

You can also turn the click with pad option off in your settings.


----------



## ddave (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe not a virus but definitely a browser/computer issue.  Especially if it does it to your wife on Hotmail.

Dave


----------



## caveman (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes.  This must a laptop for you to have this problem.  (I hope.) Turn off tap to click on the touchpad. Go to *Mouse* properties in the *Control Panel* and go to the tab at the very right.

You can also turn off the touchpad completely if you don't use it by holding the *Fn* key and pressing *F7.*

*Good luck.*


----------

